# Pop bottle float.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody know whether they would be legal or not?


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

In my opinion the risk of it becoming litter kind of out weighs the legality of it.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*That*

wasn't what I asked. So if you don't know the answer, then shut your pie hole.


----------



## FerdB (Jul 9, 2009)

*pop bottle floats*

No, they are most definitely not. See North Carolina Statues, chapter 138 (towards the bottom).

Sorry dude. Here is a more detailed listing of the law...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Blunt and to the point.*

That was funny as chit right there!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks Ferd.*

Oh btw, I see you made a typo there in your first name. You hit "F' instead of "T".


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

OK Now my first response was in no meant disrespectfully. So i have no idea why you would respond in such a ridiculous way. This is what I hate about about the Internet. It gives you the freedom to hide behind anonymity and say things that you would never say face to face. Too many consequences for that misjudgment.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lets cool it fellas.. .Know WD from the other boards and from Hatteras.. he's salty and a *&*^&^&... like how we all should be... All kidding aside... That MJ tribute was so spectacular.. i missed it.

WD.. hope ya got your answer.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

WD salty and crotchety? Noooo....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*blaminack,*

your reply could read as being enviromentally friendly. Since that wasn't what I was looking for, I failed to read it that way. My fault. Still, all said and done, 1 pop bottle that gets loose ain't a drop of sand compared to the trash blown off a pier by careless folks missing a trash can and not picking it up. My float rigs are secured and if I lose one, then I've lost a fish also. Saw your post on clark spoons/straw rigs. A good one. And no, I don't hide behind a moniter. I would say it to your face just as quickly. And anybody that knows me, will tell you so. So let's bury it.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Folks that are experienced fishermen aren't the ones that I am really concerned about, nor am I some environmentalist wacko. My bigger concern would be the noobs that would not have that same level of experience who are much more careless with such things. No indeed would yours be a drop in the bucket, but as you mentioned there are so many folks that could care less about their trash. Like I said I am no environmentalist but I would hope that those who like to shut down access to places where we fish would run across seriously conscientious fishermen that run across the grain of what they expect. I believe that we should set a good example in these kinds of areas. That is where my concern is based. Now about the topic more specifically, if it was banned by some one, wouldn't the litter issue be the cause of it, rather than being overly effective? Also I would hope that governments would leave us the heck alone and allow us to use our own conscience and common sense.

Fish on Bro. No hard feelings.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*None here.*

Since I fish both, I reckon one of my grips about piers is the mess, dead fish, cut up bait, etc. that greets walkons and tourists the next day. By noon in 90* weather, it don't leave a very good impression. I live in the mounteens of Va. From Franklin County. My granny was born in 1866. She told all us youngens, 'Don't leave a footprint". Didn't understand then, but one of the best pieces of advise I've ever gotten.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

take a pool noodle (the type w/ small hollow core), cut urself a 8-10" chunk, run your main line through it,and then wrap about 10 times of your mainline around that,take a rubberband and put around the float and your line.

what this will do is float your bait out there, an whenever somethin hits hard and pulls down, the line will slip out from under the rubberband and then the float will just run up and down your line with zero resistance.

rubberband doesnt fall off, and the float stays on the line, so no trash.






Jesse


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Assume*

the 10 wraps would go on the bottom closest to the hook.Also assume the noodle will lay completely flat on the water. Reason for asking is, how visible is the rig out 250 yards. Have good eyes but with a chop, even a crabpot float is hard to pick up sometimes. Sounds too simple and cheap but would have to work. Thanks.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Black is the most visable color on the water


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Surprising,*

since I can see Flo. Orange the best. However I've never tried black. You mean to the fisherman or the fish?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

meh, ive used some bright blue/purple pool noodle before and i can see it ok.

yes the wraps go on the bottom of the piece of foam nearest the rig. works great, and i like it b/c i can see where my fish is that im fighting.



Jesse


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i like it b/c i can see where my fish is that im fighting.


That is the first thing that went through my mind when I read your post initially....

Robert


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I use to use black Hi-Flyers to mark my sink nets during fall ,winter sink net fishing in the ocean, and crab and eel pots in the sound. Black is the most visable to the fisherman. As a matter of fact, black and purple [almost black] demon Mirror Lures are most productive for specs at night!! So I'm thinking those lures are best seen from below against a night sky by fish also.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

*bottle floats*

I tried this recently. The idea was to practice casting with surf pole in a private lake. I cast the 4 ounce sinker, attached to a water bottle, then easy retrieve with sinker held above structure on lake floor. Sounds good so far. First cast the sinker hits water, bottle hits water, sinker keeps going and bottle snaps off line. Went to other side of lake and grabbed bottle. Reattached with 30 lb leader. Tried again. Ripped line off bottle. Tried again with bottle attached to 3 foot braided leader. Success! Rerigged for night crawler and sent out same bottle. Pulled in for bait check after about 5 minutes and had a large bluegill on hook and never saw the bottle move. I guess this would work if it was legal, smaller sinker and bigger fish.
T


----------



## Double Necker (Sep 18, 2011)

*Pop bottle tops are effective floats*

We have used pop bottle floats for years. Check out Double Necker Rigs online for more information. Great for drifting walleye and many other species.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll use anything i can to get my tuna heads out! Pop bottle,balloons,trashbag,blowup doll,condom, kite or any surfer dumb enough to paddle my bloody tuna head out. Then again, Im a sharker and every body knows how uncouth we are! Hell, we don't even use gray poupon mustard!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Double Necker said:


> We have used pop bottle floats for years. Check out Double Necker Rigs online for more information. Great for drifting walleye and many other species.


Way to use a 2 year old thread to advertise your chit......:spam::spam:


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll use anything i can to get my tuna heads out! Pop bottle,balloons,trashbag,blowup doll,condom, kite or any surfer dumb enough to paddle my bloody tuna head out. Then again, Im a sharker and every body knows how uncouth we are! Hell, we don't even use gray poupon mustard!

Nice one!!!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected]


----------

